# Needing Advice, Mdrol Newbie and overall looking to gain knowledge



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a few questions, and I have been researching forums all day looking to absorb as much knowledge as possible, but I am looking to get some direct answers to my questions if anyone is willing to assist me.

I am 21 years old, 161 lbs, 5'11''. 
I have a very hard time putting on weight, my metabolism is like a field mouse. 
I have been working out and lifting for almost 2 years now, on and off... depending on how busy my semesters at college are and how much I am working.

I am coming off a 2 month break from heavy lifting (had a bunch of finals)
I have always taken creatine monohydrate and NO-Explode, as well as maintaining a healthy diet of lean proteins, vitamins, and complex carbs. Recently I started taking L-Arganine. I consume protein bars and shakes daily. 

I am looking to try out M-Drol, I have heard many stories of its success on increasing strength and putting on weight. This is a world completely different from the supplments I usually take. (really sick of all the diarrhea from NO as well)

For someone like me, who is lean.. has a hard time putting on muscle, eats healthy.. and enjoys working out intensely, but isn't a bodybuilder (would love to increase my body mass and get up to 185).. what is the best way I would go about taking M-Drol?

I have read I will need an Aromatase Inhibitor and Milk Thistle. Will I be taking these during my time taking the M-Drol or after during the Recovery period?

I am sorry for being such a newbie with this stuff, but I figure if I dont ask question and make sure what I am doing is correct before jumping into it.. I could seriously be causing myself health problems, gyno, etc. 

-Ryan


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

make sure you take milk thistle at all times 4,000mg a day, and you better get the m-drol quick or the store i think your getting it at is online and there almost out. if there out then theres no more at that place anyway. but its a illegal compound after i think 18 months is up and the stores dry up there supplies. they also have h-drol. m-drol is very effective but harsh on your liver. i think its like d-bol myself in gains but without the bloat. keep taking what your taking and it sounds like you have a plan. but theres no excuse for not training. i used to work 60 hrs a wk plus nursing school and train like a bastard. dont stop and start training go all out no matter what bro. good luck bro. imo

ps......take 1-2 caps a day and keep nolvadex on hand in case u get estrogen, ie gyno sides. which alot of guys taking m-drol do get that side, i never did but iam different than you. keep a clean diet, do cardio, whey protein, 5,000 calories a day u should get but from good sources. find someone on here that can give you diet advice as iam still figuring out my diet for my competition next yr and dont want to give you bad advice. hope i helped imo


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

21 doesnt neccesitate use of AAS. MDrol is AAS (turanibol). I'd stay *far away *from it, at least until you are 25 years old. What does your diet and training entail? Give a daily idea of what you eat and a weekly training routine that you currently do.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

unclem said:


> make sure you take milk thistle at all times 4,000mg a day, and you better get the m-drol quick or the store i think your getting it at is online and there almost out. if there out then theres no more at that place anyway. but its a illegal compound after i think 18 months is up and the stores dry up there supplies. they also have h-drol. m-drol is very effective but harsh on your liver. i think its like d-bol myself in gains but without the bloat. keep taking what your taking and it sounds like you have a plan. but theres no excuse for not training. i used to work 60 hrs a wk plus nursing school and train like a bastard. dont stop and start training go all out no matter what bro. good luck bro. imo


And you didnt see his age I guess right?


----------



## MDR (Jun 7, 2010)

M-drol is the real deal, and very hard on your body.  Listen to Juggernaut and think twice.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 21 doesnt neccesitate use of AAS. MDrol is AAS (turanibol). I'd stay *far away *from it, at least until you are 25 years old. What does your diet and training entail? Give a daily idea of what you eat and a weekly training routine that you currently do.



Workout:

Lately working out ive been doing a 5 day cycle, not set in stone quite yet.

Day 1: Pulling (Bicep curls, Forearm Blaster *weight tied to a wood stick*, Shoulder Shrugs (front and back), Lat Pulldown, Hammer Curls, Bent over Rows, Seated Low Row)

Day 2: Pushing (Tricep Extension, Parallel Bar Dips, Bench Press, Military Press, Dumbbell Fly, Dive Bomber Pushups, Barbell Bench press)

Day 3: Core (abdominal Crunches, Hanging Knee raise, leg raises, Russian Twist, Crunch Twists, Side bends using a raised bench and a 25-45 lb weight)

Day 4: Lower body (Back Squats, Leg Press, Leg ext, Leg Curl, Calf Raises, Kettlebell Straight-leg deadlifts)

Day 6: Rest (Light lifting, Cardio, etc)

I start every day off with 5 minutes of hard cardio to get my heartbeat up, then do my sets (usually 2-5 sets of 4-8 reps using a high weight, high intensity) If I can do above 8, I move the weight up. 
After my workouts I do another 5 minutes of cardio, this time to cool me down and get my heart rate lowered. 

I also do pushups during every day of working out, sometimes in between sets and sometimes after lifting in order to max my muscles out. 

I do my best not to use the machines, and try to use mainly free weights.. but I do try to use the machines to superset a muscle group and focus on something in particular such as Lat pulldown, Leg press, Ab Crunches, etc


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

By seeing this alone, and I mean no insult by it, but your workout sucks. 
What are the two weakest body parts you'd like to improve upon-upper and lower?
Also, what is your bodyfat %?

MDrol is NOT your answer. Stay away from it. And dont go buying Muscle and Fitness. It sucks too. The advice given is shit. 



SurfsideRyan said:


> Workout:
> 
> Lately working out ive been doing a 5 day cycle, not set in stone quite yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> And you didnt see his age I guess right?


 
tried that route bro. they dont listen. i got alot of grieve for the same thing on another board, all i got was " they dont listen" and its true, they dont. so i figure give some help rather than preach. i started when i was 25 and your right that should be the age but would you listen if you were set on doing something and somebody told you not to when you were that age? i got lucky boris geraisi, worlds strongest man competitor in 1979 i think, trained me for a few months and told me to wait so i did, but i looked up to him and he told me 25 and i waited but if you dont even know someone your not going to listen. yes i did notice his age.imo


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 7, 2010)

I listen to what people with more experience tell me, thats for sure.

What are the two weakest body parts you'd like to improve upon-upper and  lower?
Also, what is your bodyfat %?


Well honestly ive had a lot of trouble getting my chest larger/stronger, I would also like to get my triceps a few sizes larger... they are strong, but not big. 

As for lower, I lack there highly. Everything needs an increase, especially hamstrings and calves.

I also need to strengthen the core, which is a huge priority of mine at the moment, so that the rest of my body doesnt suffer because of it.

Last time I got my bf% done, it was roughly 15% when I was trying a weightgaining diet. 

If you could help me create a good workout program, I'd appreciate that. Didn't realize mine lacked so much, but then again I am still an amateur at this stuff.

I am looking to increase my overall size, in every aspect.. upper, lower, back, etc.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

and your diet? What are you eating daily?


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 7, 2010)

I will just post what I put in the last MDROL thread.  IF you are determined to run something, despite the advice Juggy is giving you, read this first:

*"Yeah man, this shit is very serious. You have all the sides of any oral anabolic. When I did my 4 weeks I gained about 15-20 lbs, and kept about 7-8 of that. Lots of it is water retention.

This is just my opinion, but the pros do not outweigh the cons of taking Mdrol vs legit gear. It is no longer legal anyway, so you don't even have that argument to fall back on. Painful back pumps as well.

The stuff REALLY messed up my hormones. My balls shrank, 1 didn't come back all the way, and as stated before, I couldnt get hard for almost 3 weeks. At all. No morning wood, nothing. Ever achieved orgasm with a floppy dick and a determined girlfriend? Not as much fun as it sounds. 

In my opinion you are better off doing a legit cycle if you are determined to run something. "*

I am STILL retaining a lot of fat and water in my love handles that never evened back out.  The shit is poison.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2010)

^ Agreed.


----------



## nni (Jun 8, 2010)

i always suggest mid twenties for cycles. basically your brain is not finished developing and there is enough evidence and literature looking at steroids and a developing brain. it simply isnt worth the potential risk or alterations.

that and people tend to be stupid with mdrol and go way over a sensible dose.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry for being inactive for a bit, been busy.

My diet is currently 5k+ calories a day, including the GOMAD plan.
Im eating first thing in the morning (baked potatoe, 3-5 whole eggs, grilled chicken breast, whole wheat toast)
Workout and then Immediately take protein shake
Then I go eat lunch, typically a few peanut butter sandwiches on whole wheat.. lately been mixing it up with cans of tuna/salmon and making sandwiches out of that.

I generally go to work after lunch, and I take a protein shake with me to work. I eat a bowl of whole wheat pasta with a red sauce/alfredo sauce and grilled chicken added in (I work at carrabbas)

Then after work, around 3 hours after I last ate, I eat again. Generally a steak (bought a case of 30 filet mignons 8oz) and I have a baked potatoe.

Ontop of all of this, im also drinking a gallon of whole milk a day (gomad).. and I drink water almost nonstop.
I also just bought a 2lb bag of raw almonds.. no salt, etc on them. Will be eating them between meals as snacks.

I also have a new workout plan:

Monday: Chest & Calves 

4 sets of incline dumbbell press, 8-10 reps
3 sets of bench press, 8-10 reps
3 sets of incline flies, 8-10 reps
3 sets of chest dips until failure
2 sets of standing calf raises until failure
2 sets of donkey calf raises until failure
 Tuesday: Legs


4 sets of squats 8-10 reps
3 sets of leg press
3 sets of leg extensions
3 sets of stiff-legged deadlifts suppersetted with leg curls
 Wednesday: Biceps & Triceps


4 sets of chin-ups suppersetted with barbell curls
3 sets of 21’s
3 sets of close-grip bench press
4 sets of pulldowns
3 sets of skullcrushers
 Thursday: Shoulders


4 sets of miliatary press suppersetted with lateral raises
3 sets of upright rows
3 sets of front raises
3 sets of lying  rear delt raises
 Friday: Back


3 sets of wide grip chins until failure
4 sets of deadlifts
3 sets of bent over rows
3 sets of T-bar rows


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

Read these articles and come back with some better shit. The routines suck ass. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html

Got Built? » Baby Got Back


SurfsideRyan said:


> Sorry for being inactive for a bit, been busy.
> 
> My diet is currently 5k+ calories a day, including the GOMAD plan.
> Im eating first thing in the morning (baked potatoe, 3-5 whole eggs, grilled chicken breast, whole wheat toast)
> ...


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 10, 2010)

Can you give me a bit more depth into why this routine sucks ass? I had a buddy of mine create this for me.. hes in his 3rd year in bodybuilding and is an exercise science major. I thought he'd create a good one, but I guess not rofl.

Reading your links now


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

If your friend is an exercise science major, then shame on him. Take a look at Built's work, Gaz's work, PFunk's book and you'll see the difference. These types of routines that your friend slapped together are such bro-school shit it's a shame. Not being nasty, but I gave you some direction and it seems like you are intent on proving me wrong. 

Who the hell works triceps before shoulders? Biceps before back? How does he think these LARRRRRGER bodyparts get worked? With his thumbs? And 4 sets total with calf work and no heavy work? No hang cleans? Arm days-they're a joke. 

Was it this same friend who told you to do mdrol? If so, he's a fucking retard.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 11, 2010)

Juggs is a dick, but hes OUR dick, and better yet, he knows his shit.  Listen to him and profit my friend!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Juggs is a dick, but hes OUR dick, and better yet, he knows his shit. Listen to him and profit my friend!


 
werd . . Juggy's advice is gold


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you. I take pride in being a major dick...as I am as Built has called me, "everyone's favorite pet asshole". Now fuck all of you. Have a great day.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 11, 2010)

If I was intent on proving you wrong, id be on the mdrol by now and doing my shitty routine.. but I am reading up on all this shit, didnt order the mdrol and trying to create a better workout routine.

I know although your a massive dick, that you have a lot more knowledge in this shit than me.

So I am taking the time to listen and actually try to improve myself.

Off to work now, when I get off ill take a look at those 3 routines you named off.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2010)

SurfsideRyan said:


> If I was intent on proving you wrong, id be on the mdrol by now and doing my shitty routine.. but I am reading up on all this shit, didnt order the mdrol and trying to create a better workout routine.
> 
> I know although your a massive dick, that you have a lot more knowledge in this shit than me.
> 
> ...



hey I just call it as I see it. I hate when the Brosers and ragmags get a hold of you youngsters and ensnare you into believing bullshit. That's not my intent. I've been in your shoes, Built has been a great friend to me for a few years now, and has changed my outlook on a lot of things. I show her gratitude by paying it forward. I'm in a position to help you and want to, but fuck your friends' advice. He's a fucking idiot that doesnt know shit. Ask him to join this conversation and I will bury him by uncovering his store-bought magazine stupidity.

Moving on, read the articles, and I will be happy to assist you in your goals.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 12, 2010)

Alright, good to hear. Always appreciate getting help from knowledgeable/experienced people. Where are some of these articles located? Ive been looking in the fitness forum, but not finding some of them.. like "Gaz"


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2010)

SurfsideRyan said:


> Alright, good to hear. Always appreciate getting help from knowledgeable/experienced people. Where are some of these articles located? Ive been looking in the fitness forum, but not finding some of them.. like "Gaz"


use this


----------



## unclem (Jun 13, 2010)

SurfsideRyan said:


> Can you give me a bit more depth into why this routine sucks ass? I had a buddy of mine create this for me.. hes in his 3rd year in bodybuilding and is an exercise science major. I thought he'd create a good one, but I guess not rofl.
> 
> Reading your links now


 
your schedule is to advanced for your level of training. if you been only serious training for 0-6 months mon- wed- fri- or mon- tues- off wed thurs- fri off weekend. you then for up to a yr continue mon-tues off thurs- fri off weekend. then you can ask advice on the next few yrs. but get through your first whole yr. dont miss any days at all. i dont know only what mutuant told me for my next yrs show so i wont touch diets. and iam a rn but it didnt teach me nothing but certain places to pin and where nerves r but thats it so rn in bbing means shit. u do wat u want about the m-drol. just as your buddy is in exercise shool means shit in bbing. just as being a dr unless they r specialist in bbing means shit. i know jugger is npc winner or training for it and the other people u can listen to. iam hiring phil for my upcoming show next yr. as he gave great advice to me before. i wish you all the best in all your goals. train smart and dont get injured. imho


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Unclem for the insight and advice.

thanks jug for pointing me to the search button haha, had already found it.. although prolly could have told me faster than it took to make that picture


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 14, 2010)

Surfside, here is pretty much a compilation of any training info you could ever want.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/99879-articles-ironmagazineforums-members.html


----------

